# Making Venison Jerky in Bradley Smoker



## ernurse28 (Jul 14, 2013)

So last weekend I made a 3lb batch of venison jerky seasoned with Hi-Mountain cracked pepper blend. I vacuum sealed the meat and marinated for about 2 1/2 days. 













image.jpg



__ ernurse28
__ Jul 14, 2013


----------



## ernurse28 (Jul 15, 2013)

Loading the trays with the jerky for the smoker. 













image.jpg



__ ernurse28
__ Jul 15, 2013


----------



## ernurse28 (Jul 15, 2013)

image.jpg



__ ernurse28
__ Jul 15, 2013






Didn't have pictures loading the smoker!


----------



## ernurse28 (Jul 15, 2013)

image.jpg



__ ernurse28
__ Jul 15, 2013






About 11/2 hours drying time at 110deg. Then bump temp to 120-130 for 3 hours with smoke. I used the hickory pucks for the Bradley. Then temp to 150 for an hour then no higher that 170. About 9 hours total cook time.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jul 15, 2013)

The finished pic looks great!  But 9 hours seems like a long time.

   Mike


----------



## ernurse28 (Jul 16, 2013)

Mike- thanks it has great flavor! It didn't last long with the people at work! If agree with the 9 hours. But the jerky wasnt brittle and  it passed the bend test. I was following another recipe for a SMF member followed about the same time line. I do find with venison it tends to dry a bit more after taking it out. Do you have any good jerky recipes? Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## evan stilley (Nov 4, 2013)

How many Hickory Pucks Did you Use?


----------



## ernurse28 (Nov 5, 2013)

@ Evan Stilley- I smoked for approx 2 hours and I get 20min/puck. So 6 pucks for the smoke time.


----------



## dan feltner (Dec 13, 2013)

I am getting ready to make a batch,glad to see the different times spent in the smoker.Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## ernurse28 (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan I'm looking forward to seeing your final results! I love making jerky! I'm due for making some more soon. Happy smoking!


----------

